# 2008 Peterson Pipe of the Year



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

You can view them here:

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/pe20piofyesm.html

http://store.pipesandcigars.com/pe20piofyesa.html

Am I the only one who thinks that these are God awful ugly?


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

no you arent.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that these are God awful ugly?


I like the artwork on the bands, but Peterson has never done it for me. Including these.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I think they're very "retro" looking. I wouldn't pay $223 for one of those but if they cost the same as a regular Peterson I might.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the celtic ornaments, since I´m a real viking! :BS But they were ugly, even tho they are retro, which i nornally prefer...

"Petson" makes nice pipes otherwise, ill get one for sure some day! p


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes they are ugly. Yes they are a bit pricey. Who deceides what pipe is the "Pipe Of The Year"?????????? Is it Peterson's or someone else????? Someone is need of some serious professonal help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! However someone will see them as a work of beauty and art. It's in the "eye of the beholder." However it's not me.:hn

Mike


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Generally speaking I am a big fan of Peterson pipes. When it comes to these however, not so much. :2


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

P lip is gay.

However, the cross grain on the first one is nice.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I love Peterson's...just not those 2


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I like the silver bands, I even kind of like the grain on the smooth. But overall, they really do not do it for me either, that shape is just wrong.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I likie lot :dr:dr


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

That would depend on your definition of ugly. I wouldn't buy one but a classic bent doesn't really do it for me. It seems they're prefered more by older guys.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

To be fair, this is smokingpipes.com image of the pipe, and I do think it looks better


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I like it. I just got a peterson system standard pipe from smokingpipes.com


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Its not a bad looking pipe. But I sure don't care for the way it tapers in up toward the rim. :2


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought it was terrible looking when I first saw it but I must admit it's started growing on me a bit.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think it's all that ugly, but it* is* too expensive.
I just got this Bruce Weaver for twenty-something dollars less.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

The more I read how ugly it is, the more I want to take it home and cuddle it.
Pete's are not my thing. I like silver ornamentation but they seem to have gone overboard and the price......WTF is with the price?


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

The prices on the Peterson POY really aren't that outlandish. I have one POY and two limited edition Petersons. When they do these, generally the run is 1000 pipes. BTW the only reason I was able to afford the limited editions I have is because I was working part time in a tobacco shop and spent quite a chunk of what I made in the store. Couple that with a 15% discount and there you go. Some of the pipes I bought there never even made it into a display case.p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Agree. They are chunky, clunky things, most of them. I have one (a chunky, clunky 2002 blast) that came as compensation for something else that didn't work. I wanted a large bowl on a durable military pipe for travel. The '02 fit the bill - love it. It's a great smoking pipe, weapon-like in weight, but it's clunky/chunky. No discussion - the POYs seem characterized my odd proportions.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought my first Peterson in April. Love it. I plan on buying more. They will look nothing like these. It would look a lot better if the pipe ended where the metal rim begins. Lower it by one width and you have a winner...or close to it


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I like it much better than last years edition.


----------

